# Best USB-C to headphone jack accessory for 2021 iPad Pro?



## Composer 2021 (May 28, 2021)

I ordered Apple's USB-C to headphone jack dongle to go along with my iPad Pro, and I am not happy. Some apps have significant audio delay and crackling noises (damn you to whoever thought about taking away the headphone jack). YouTube is the worst offender I have noticed so far - can't get 5 seconds into a video without another crackle and the audio keeps going an entire second after I pause the video. I noticed that the audio delay in Minecraft varies a little bit. Could this be a hardware issue with the dongle or a lack of software optimization for this brand new iPad? I just updated it to iOS 14.6 if that means anything.


----------



## Composer 2021 (May 28, 2021)

It may be partly due to streaming issues. I have never had a device that handled streaming lag by having crackling audio before. The issue doesn't seem to fix itself even when I pause something for a while to let it "buffer", which is not acceptable.


----------



## rsg22 (May 28, 2021)

I have the new iPad Pro and the same Apple USB-C headphone dongle. I've been using YouTube quite a bit, listening to concerts and other videos, and haven't had issues. No crackles or delays in stopping the video. However I did just fire up Minecraft with the headphones plugged in, and immediately noticed a significant delay with the audio. Unplugged the headphones and the delay went away. Plugged them back in and the delay did not return, so it appears unplugging and re-plugging the headphones fixed the delay at least temporarily. I'm still on iPad OS 14.5.1 by the way


----------



## Composer 2021 (May 28, 2021)

I found with Minecraft that the delay varies.


----------



## Composer 2021 (May 28, 2021)

I'm also having a lot of video streaming issues. Everything wants to refuse to stream in HD at first. Maybe an issue between the new 5G modem and my house's 4G router?


----------



## Composer 2021 (May 28, 2021)

Now YouTube is working fine. I reckon the audio lag is _completely _random. I really hope there is a fix.


----------



## Martin S (May 29, 2021)

I just got the same adapter for my new iPad Pro 2021(iOS 14.5) today, and experienced the same crackling sounds randomly and only once experienced delay (and crackling) on one video from within StaffPad (tutorials video). However, after rebooting the iPad there’s no delay on videos anymore, either from YouTube or Disney+. The crackling sound still appears randomly but disappears when unplugging and replugging the adapter. Strange…

Also; even though it appears to be plugged in properly with a little click, the usb-c side of the adapter can be wiggled a bit while in the socket on the iPad. Wondering if this could be the culprit?

When plugging in my Audient Evo4 audio interface directly via usb-c, there’s no such problems at all.


----------



## Composer 2021 (May 30, 2021)

I think the problem is purely a digital/software one. On YouTube, it can work fine for an entire video and start lagging and crackling as soon as I open a new video.


----------



## jonnybutter (May 30, 2021)

I have used both an Anker multi-port dingus and the apple headphone one. No software problems like you describe, but plenty of others. May I just say that I am not a fan of iOS? It’s buggy as hell and poorly thought out. Not great on a phone, though bearable. But on the iPad - 👎🏻.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 4, 2021)

Martin S said:


> Also; even though it appears to be plugged in properly with a little click, the usb-c side of the adapter can be wiggled a bit while in the socket on the iPad.


Same issue here...I also have some crackling, but it's when using it as a Roku remote and headphone port. There is a lag between video and audio.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Jun 10, 2021)

Hey
Just finding this thread. I have just bought a new iPad Pro. Could someone recommend the best Dongle with a headphone Jack and USBC charging hole, so you can listen to music and charge at the same time. They all seem to get mixed reviews on Amazon etc...

Ultimately I will want to plug a midi keyboard, headphone and charger into my iPad. Has anyone had much success with regular usbc hubs ?


----------

